# New to feeding blood worms



## KatyD (May 3, 2018)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 3 zebra danios, 3 male guppies and a nerite snail. I normally feed flake food and the occasional treat of peas but would like to introduce some other types of food to vary their diet. I noticed our LFS feeding blood worms so I asked about what they did and bought San Francisco Bay frozen blood worm cubes. I have since learned these are mosquito larvae?

I didn't quite follow what the person said about how to feed them and she wasn't my usual employee I talk with, my usual person knows her stuff! I came home and began researching how to feed the tank when I uncovered many conversations regarding blood worms and parasites. Now I'm worried about using the blood worms.

Any one out there have experience (good or bad) with this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Construction Sam (Sep 22, 2018)

I couldn't find frozen ones in my town so I got the dried ones. My fish did not like them at all so it was a waste of money. 

Maybe if you're not sure you could talk to that one employee or just return them altogether.

Sorry I'm not more help 😊


----------



## couger (Jun 4, 2018)

*blood worms*

I saw info about problems with frozen blood worms so I went with freeze dried. My fish also did not understand they were food until I picked out a long one and used very long needle nose pliers to "wiggle" it in front of "Mikie" (a turquoise rainbow who will eat anything.) I gave him awhile to finish it (he swam around with the rest of it hanging out of his mouth and had the rest of his school chasing him. That got the "flavor/scent" spread around the tank. I picked out 4 more and tossed them just above his school. 2 spit them back out and then chased the danios that took them.


My other tanks went about the same...wiggle in front of glutton, wait thru first chase, drop some for gluttons school, wait for other fish to steal leftovers, next day feed tank.


I think you are supposed to thaw and rinse frozen before you feed..


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but I've never had any issues feeding frozen blood worms to my fish, both as a treat & also regular diet.

The thing is, from what I have read, they're not as nutritional or beneficial over dry food as they're marketed as.

They are heavily sterilised (prior to packaging) to meet custom import regulations & this unfortunately kills all the beneficial nutrients.

Basically it's like popcorn to fish. Looks good, smells good & tastes good...nothing more.


----------



## KatyD (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the input Kilgore Trout! I did end up feeding a little of the blood worms and getting some sort of parasite in the tank. I had such a hard time getting rid of it (and losing a few fish along the way) that the blood worms are still in my freezer...something about them has made me paranoid! I was thinking of them as a special treat anyway but now I'm really not so sure. Could be a coincidence but...


----------

